# Cover knots in wood with stain



## Jnkfile (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey everyone I am new to this forum and M semi-new to find woodworking. I am refinishing a door made out of knotty Alder with a Minwax Golden Oak stain. The person would like the knots in the wood to be covered. I've seen lots of Articles and conversations about painting over the knots but nothing about how to stain over them. I have put in a wood epoxy to all of the knots. I have tried using the DAP plastic wood to cover the knots and then be able to stain over them but it sticks out very obviously and looks atrocious. Can you guys give me some advice on what I need to do in order to properly cover the knots so they can't be seen and blend in well? I do appreciate everything.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I dunno..most people kind of like the look of knots in wood or at least I do. Unless you go with some really dark strain/urethane type stuff I don't know there is a method short of just painting it.
What the heck is wrong with people who want to hide the natural beauty in wood? It's definitely a massive character flaw in certain people IMHO..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't be done. If they want to eliminate the knots then the door would either need to be rebuilt or the existing door painted. Stained very dark would make the knots less visible but wouldn't eliminate them. Another option would be a gel stain. It's more like thinned down paint so it would tend to mask the appearance.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Knotty Alder is desirable because of the knots. It's not cheap. It has a very distinct look just as Knotty Pine has. Some people love it. 
If your customer doesn't like the look of the knotty door, they will need to replace the door. Chances are you will not be pleased to try and hide or disguise the knots. 
Even if you painted the door, the knots would most like not be completely hidden. Or not for long.


----------

